# Disappearing Eggs



## Tylerh12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Twice now the eggs in the bubble nest have disappeared after the mating process. For starters, my female both times has produced very few eggs. The first time I saw the whole thing and counted around 25 total eggs. I didn't get to see them the whole thing the second time but I caught the end and saw a hand full of eggs coming out of the female and into the males mouth. The first time I left the male in for around three days afterward, and looked for fry, but didn't see any. I left him in for two more days before I decided to take him out when I couldn't see anything happening in the tank. I then examined the bubble nest and found zero eggs in it. The second time it just occurred again but with a different male. I even took the male out right after the breeding with the female just to see if he wouldn't eat them this time, but still there were no eggs. Is it possible that the male is eating them as soon as they come out of the female? I'm really confused on where they are going. I'm new to breeding so any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Being eaten?


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

He ate them then. Why? They were either infertile, or he is an egg eater. Nothing more really. You mentioned that you counted 25 eggs. Even a small female will let out close to 100. That and you wouldn't see all of the eggs anyway. They are bunched up in the bubbles.


----------

